# Email from a friend



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

This doesn't pick on either side. It's better it picks on both sides with no party names.



> GREAT TRUTHS - write these down
> 
> 1. In my many years I have come to a
> conclusion that one useless man
> ...


----------

